# My New Girl Thanks To Angie!!!



## countrycharm (Sep 15, 2008)

Well it will be a wee while before this girl can come home as shes only young, BUT Angie is going to look after her for me.

Angie also took her along to AMHR Nationals she looked awesome and did so well to she placed

Futurity foal under 30" 6th out of like 40 other lovely horses!!!

and also

Mare foal 30" under 4th i think around 29?? horses






I soooo cant wait to meet my new girl





*Perfectas Paisley Blue*











So once again HUGE thanks to Angie (http://www.buckon.com) as she is really helping me out with this girl



and she was awesome with my cinnamax, and has spent much of her time answering my emails to help me out with any questions i have asked and their has certainly been plenty





I have a new boy too but just waiting on piccies



hehe

And i swear thats it no more im sitting on my hands!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful new girl, and on her wonderful placements at Nationals



:yes


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 15, 2008)

* Oh wow what a pretty girl! Congratulations OH!



*


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 15, 2008)

I am SO Glad you got her! Congratulations!!!

I have been Watching that Filly on the BuckOn Site for Months!


----------



## miniaddiction (Sep 15, 2008)

Chanel you already know what I think...but I had to congratulate you in 'public'!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 15, 2008)

Very cute. Congrats!!


----------



## minie812 (Sep 15, 2008)

WOWZZZAAA


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw her show, boy is she spunky and full of herself. LOL Wasn't it Mike McCabe showing her? He sure had his hands full but she was a total knockout, beautiful filly. Congratulations.


----------



## Chazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwwwwwww, she is really cute. Love her face!


----------



## Cara (Sep 16, 2008)

what a doll she is! her colours are so bright too! congrats


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats! She looks great!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG! She is BEAUTIFUL!

Robin


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG shes wonderful. Congrats on your beautiful filly!


----------



## countrycharm (Sep 18, 2008)

miniaddiction said:


> Chanel you already know what I think...but I had to congratulate you in 'public'!!!


Hehe thanks Helen







minimomNC said:


> I saw her show, boy is she spunky and full of herself. LOL Wasn't it Mike McCabe showing her? He sure had his hands full but she was a total knockout, beautiful filly. Congratulations.


Not sure if mike was showing her or the other filly of angies. lol she sounds like alot of fun!!





Thankyou so much everyone



when i seen her i was like


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't blame you for not being able to sit on your hands after seeing her!! Congratulations!


----------



## SammyL (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations on getting Paisley!

Angie is one of my mentors on all things miniature horse...and I have worked with Paisley some. She is one of my favorties born this year!

Mrs. Sauer raises some extremely beautiful horses.


----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 19, 2008)

nice wee filly!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Sep 19, 2008)

Beautiful little filly!! Talk about a lot of WOW factor on her!! She's sharp looking!! I would be in love too after seeing her. Congrats on you wins at Nationals and getting a beautiful filly!

Becky M.


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 19, 2008)

She is a real stunner!! Congrats on her placings...


----------



## lil_miss_sunshine (Sep 19, 2008)

She is absolutely lovely, congrats!!!


----------



## countrycharm (Sep 24, 2008)

Erica said:


> *Erica's Too Much Too Touch *(Erica's Can't Touch This - Natioanl Top Ten x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. Natioanl Champion)
> 
> He didn't go to Nationals, but got a VERY quick clip yesterday......so he is in no way conditioned, but I like him a lot


And Now i have pictures HERE IS MY NEW BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait till these two get here to NZ they are deffinatly going to add the WOW to my paddock!!





Thanks to Erica so so much as well for looking after this guy for me also!!



















I dont think you can type how excited you feel!!!!! lol


----------



## twister (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow I love the markings on your new boy, he is awesome and your filly is awesome too. You bet they are going to add the wow factor in your paddocks





Yvonne


----------



## Erica (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope you LOVE, LOVE, LOVE him Chanel!!!

And I HOPE that Toucher gives me a look alike sister in the spring......I'd take IDENTICAL


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 24, 2008)

You have excellent taste in horses! They are both lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 23, 2008)

I love Erica's Too Much Too Touch! Gorgeous Boy!



:wub


----------

